# Is anyfur looking for a voice actor?



## Eratheros Asekai-LaFae (Apr 11, 2016)

Heya there! I was wondering if anyfur was looking for somefur to voice act a role in any projects they might have. I haven't had any work in a bit and I don't want my voice to get rusty ^w^


----------



## Eratheros Asekai-LaFae (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll have some samples of my work up soon. They'll mostly be test monologues from Shakespeare, but it'll give you a good representation of my voice ^w^


----------



## ShadowPony (Apr 12, 2016)

hmmm if you want to be an announcer for my radio station this might work..samples?


----------



## Eratheros Asekai-LaFae (Apr 12, 2016)

ShadowPony said:


> hmmm if you want to be an announcer for my radio station this might work..samples?


I'll be posting some samples tomorrow evening. ^w^


----------



## ShadowPony (Apr 12, 2016)

Eratheros Asekai-LaFae said:


> I'll be posting some samples tomorrow evening. ^w^


;3 just keep me posted and ill see what i have open for ya


----------



## Eratheros Asekai-LaFae (Apr 12, 2016)

ShadowPony said:


> ;3 just keep me posted and ill see what i have open for ya


Will do! ^w^


----------



## Eratheros Asekai-LaFae (Apr 12, 2016)

I just uploaded some samples! www.youtube.com: Aetherduster VA


----------



## Jamie the Dark Lucario (Apr 16, 2016)

_I'm not looking for one, but I am available for voice-acting if anyone would like._


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 13, 2016)

Jamie the Dark Lucario said:


> _I'm not looking for one, but I am available for voice-acting if anyone would like._


Same here, if anyone is looking for one! (Note: I'm still a beginning VA)


----------



## darien (Jun 13, 2016)

Eratheros Asekai-LaFae said:


> I just uploaded some samples! www.youtube.com: Aetherduster VA


While I'm not looking for a voice actor- I think I should note that the audio in your sample sounds slightly distorted and over-driven. While this could be caused by a number of things- the most common cause is high gain- as such you should consider lowering the gain(volume boost) in whatever you're using to record or (assuming you're using a later version of windows here) In recording devices>(your mic)> Levels > boost. When looking for voice actors on the interwebs - for most content creators- quality recording is important. This doesn't have to mean an expensive mic, as a cheap one can often do an acceptable job with the right settings.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 6, 2016)

Unfortunately you're not quite what I'm looking for. When doing a demo you need to showcase your strengths such as different kinds of pitch, volume or hell even completely different voices altogether. Something like this:






Professional mixing is not required

Lastly don't include ponies if your channel at all. It'll detract from your image in huge amounts


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 6, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Lastly don't include ponies if your channel at all. It'll detract from your image in huge amounts



Why the ufck does everyfur hate ponies it's a tad hypocritical.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 6, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> Why the ufck does everyfur hate ponies it's a tad hypocritical.



No, no it's not. Furries revolve around porn and personification of animals (as a large fucking majority; yes there's toasters and shit)
MLP started out as a joke on 4Chan about a children's cartoon. Said joke spiraled out of control and is more likened to a cult than a fandom


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't want to take over this thread, i'm just gonna drop it after this. The MLP fandom isn't all that bad, but its large, so, like the furry fandom, there are _problematic _parts. Prolly is a brony cult somewhere, not gonna lie. But then again, there is a furry nazi orginization :/


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> there is a furry nazi orginization :/


 What is wrong with that? My real name comes from a nazi back in germany that would take gold teeth from his patients. So insensitive leaf!


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 6, 2016)

Zipline said:


> What is wrong with that? My real name comes from a nazi back in germany that would take gold teeth from his patients. So insensitive leaf!



And i'm sure your wonderful! It's the fact they they were racist and all, y'know. Holocaust and all. Maybe we should leave this poor furs thread alone, I shouldn't have made a comment. Sorry to offend you, I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> And i'm sure your wonderful! It's the fact they they were racist and all, y'know. Holocaust and all. Maybe we should leave this poor furs thread alone, I shouldn't have made a comment. Sorry to offend you, I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings.


I was just joshing with you. I am rarely offended. A customer out of the blue, called me an illiterate Yankee today at work and I just laughed at it. You are fine leaf. But i was actually named after one. X3 Never met him but i heard he was my pop's friend and a pretty nice guy. Sometimes he would even share some teeth to sell.


----------

